# "Remote Left in Vehicle" Reminder...But it's NOT



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My first thought is that maybe you have a defective door switch such that the car "sees" you as having opened and closed the door - when in fact, you have only opened it.


----------



## Timfl (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks ChevyGuy, that makes sense. Any ideas how to troubleshoot it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Off the top of my head, start the car, put it in gear, and open the door. You should get a "open" door alert on the DIC that stays there as long as the door is open.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I wasn't aware that the Cruze had this feature. What year did this start? :question:

Seeing as you are new here, I am going to assume (rightly or wrongly) that you have a brand new Cruze. Did the salesperson leave the spare key in the glovebox?


----------



## Timfl (Jun 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Off the top of my head, start the car, put it in gear, and open the door. You should get a "open" door alert on the DIC that stays there as long as the door is open.


Bingo!


----------



## Timfl (Jun 13, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I wasn't aware that the Cruze had this feature. What year did this start? :question:
> 
> Seeing as you are new here, I am going to assume (rightly or wrongly) that you have a brand new Cruze. Did the salesperson leave the spare key in the glovebox?


Hi Bill,
It's a 2012, pre-owned LTZ. No key in the glovebox.

We had a similar problem, with the same reminder (among others) right after we bought it about a month ago. Car wouldn't start, even after using the key in the center console. I finally got it started, but the next day my wife was driving it and the car came to a complete standstill at an intersection. Totally dead, couldn't even get it out of Park. Dealer replaced the battery cable and everything was fine until now. 

SO maybe it was the door switch all along, although I don't see how that would completely kill the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I wasn't aware that the Cruze had this feature. What year did this start? :question:


I'm pretty sure it's only for the keyless ignition models. Since there's no ignition key lock, there's no way for the car to nag you when you try to get out with the key still in the ignition. It checks for the fob left behind the same way it checks for the fob to start the engine. That's a bunch of extra hardware for the non-keyless ignition models.

It's nice, but apparently it has no "driver in seat" sensor. So sometimes it gets confused on if I'm in the car or out of it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahh, I got it now. Thanks for the explanation. All those extra features I didn't get.


----------

